# Possible Good New on the Farm



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so you guys know we have been looking for our dream farm for quite some time now. Well we could use all the prayers and positive thought we can get right now. We just got a counter offer on our dream farm and we are hoping we can get the details worked out soon. I am tempted to post pictures but don't want to jinx it just yet. 

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

We need to get them to agree to a longer closing period since the type of loan we are using requires a little more processing time then a normal conventional loan. I am head over hills in love with this place, but it is going to be a bit of a drive to town (a little over an hour).

I have my hopes up and really want it to work out. 

Sorry I haven't been on much lately but between the farm search, farm work and crafts I have been a little bit busy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope you get the house! Good luck!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

ray:ray:ray: Wohoo! Hope you get it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck and hope you get it!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

thinking good thoughts.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hope you get the farm!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I could have written your post myself! We just accepted a sellers counter offer this morning as well on a farm and are really really hoping to get things rolling with the loan. I am soo worried! We also can't do a conventional. Funny I thought about posting pics of the place on here too, but didn't want to jinx myself either lol! 
Good luck to you!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok guys!!!! Thanks for all the well wishes because we just found out they accepted our response to their counter!!!!! :leap::clap::sun::stars::wahoo::shades:
Ok so we are in the process of scheduling the home inspection now. I still don't want to jinx it because things could still throw it out, but I have high hopes since we made it this far. This is the 3rd farm we have placed a bid on but the first one that has been accepted so I feel this may just be the one! It is in a gated farm subdivision and backs up to a wild life management area too! The original had goats but the current owners didn't so it's been about 7 years since any critters have been on the land. I am dying to post pictures but maybe I should at least wait until we get past the inspection. . .



Maggie said:


> I could have written your post myself! We just accepted a sellers counter offer this morning as well on a farm and are really really hoping to get things rolling with the loan. I am soo worried! We also can't do a conventional. Funny I thought about posting pics of the place on here too, but didn't want to jinx myself either lol!
> Good luck to you!


Maggie, congrats and I hope everything goes through on your farm too!  I know how hard it can be. The first one we put in on we got outbid since 4 people put in on the same day. The second was an estate that once we offered the family decided they weren't ready to sale just yet. Now this is our dream farm and it may actually come true! I don't want to jinx it for either of us but when your's goes through (positive thoughts) I would love to see pictures.

When I do get to post pictures without a fear of jinxing understand that the barn currently has random stuff stored in there and the stalls had been taken apart for storage. So I will need to rebuild 5 stalls and set up a milk parlor.

I really don't think I have ever been this happy before. . .  :shades:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you! Glad you found your dream place too. I guess those first farms just weren't quite meant to be! 
Its very exciting, yet very scary getting a place!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Maggie said:


> Thank you! Glad you found your dream place too. I guess those first farms just weren't quite meant to be!
> Its very exciting, yet very scary getting a place!


Thank you! We are so happy right now. I am going to go furniture window shopping tomorrow to pick out a new couch so if things go as planned then I know what to get. Mind you we still have the very first couch that my parents had handmade for them back in the 70's, so we are due a new one as this one is finally giving up the ghost. It is scary and sad all at the same time. We have needed our own farm for awhile but I hate to see certain things go (like old faithful. . . maybe I should just get the springs redone instead).

I really think the first two were not meant to be. The second one was really too close to the road for my comfort but was a very nice place.

Thanks again.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , its nail biting time !! Im so happy your offer got accepted , how awesome !! Inspections can be just as stressful , Im sending prayers up for a good report and the green light to go ahead ray:ray:ray:ray:
But I am going to say congrats anyways :fireworks::wahoo:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck to you too Maggie :fireworks:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Trickyroo: Thank you. It is already getting stressful on loan side. My hubby's work still does hard copy checks and doesn't seem to know what electronic deposit is, so we have already heard requests for copies of all of his cleared pay role checks for the last 3 months.

Oh and the window shopping for a couch turned into a bringing home a new living room set. Believe it or not I got these at Big Lots for less then what another store wanted for just a couch! Oh and they are made in the USA! Big Bonus but we are pretty good about tracking down as much made in the USA stuff as possible.

Attached are a few pics.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know about all those copies , believe me , I went through that when I was married to my first husband , it was crazy but we got through it and so will you 
Nice couch ! I like the colors too , Im a neutral kind of person myself 
Those pillows are awesome , lol Made in the good ol' USA , cant go wrong 
there  Enjoy your shopping , its so much fun


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you and thank you! I love neutral colors and anything wood (more light natural colored or cedar on the wood shades though)! Funny thing is I keep the couch covered most of the time unless we have guests because of the critters (cats and dog), but the pillows match my couch cover perfect too!!! I think the hubby's papaw is going to make us a wooden porch swing if things all go through. So many things to plan and decide. I really want to make a small indoor riding arena but keep telling myself that can wait cross fencing first toys later. . . Guess I have high hopes!

Thanks again!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I just saw this thread, and I'm so happy for you! I know you've been wanting this forever and a day. I don't want to jinx you but congrats!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Curious said:


> I just saw this thread, and I'm so happy for you! I know you've been wanting this forever and a day. I don't want to jinx you but congrats!


Thank you! We have the home inspection schedule for this evening so I have my fingers and toes crossed right now. I don't want to jinx anything but if the inspection goes well I may go ahead and post a picture or two. Then we still have to get through the appraisal and financing. I am already making plans on how to construct my stalls in the current barn and how/where I want to put additions.

I would love to have/build a covered riding area but that is going to take time and money. The land is wonderful goat land (fairly wooded right now) so I would need to clear some trees in order to have a good building spot.

I will keep you guys posted, mainly because I am so excited 

Thanks again!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

What is the current barn like?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting ~!  Nice couch


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Yay! Sound like a lot of work and a lot of fun too. I can't wait to hear how it goes, and see pics!  good luck


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Toth Boer: thank you

OK guys here is a sneak peek since the home inspection went ok. We still have more hoops to jump through with the appraisal and financing so things could still go south but I have my fingers and toes crossed hoping this doesn't jinx it. But I am just dying to post some pics.

I will put some of the big barn it's 36 by 36 and the roof is actually taller then it looks in the picture. There is room for a hay loft but no loft yet. 5 stall areas but there isn't a full stall complete any more. There is a lot of stuff in there that will have to come out and it needs a major cleaning but will be very usable I think. I would love to make two horse stalls at the end for my saddlebreds. So picturing two full wood stalls with horse panel front upper area and maybe a full horse panel door trimmed in wood for support and safety. The goat stalls I was thinking doing wood between where they meet the next stall, back and side against metal siding but goat panel front (aisle side) and door so they can see others and out. For now I would just put a milk stand in the hall way until I can build a milking parlor. It has a big tack/grain room (thank goodness). 

I will include some pictures of the small shed barn near the house which I think was the very first barn until they could build the big one. I just wished the big one was brown tin instead of green. You can tell they put the center tin up at a later time as it is a different shade of green. The little shed by the house is pretty rough looking and full of stuff but I think I could turn one into a mini stall and put the rabbits in the other side. Right now my set up has the mini stall infront of the rabbit area in order to provide the rabbits some protection from predators and figured he could do the same there. I may hold off on the house pictures until the appraisal so I really don't do much jinxing. 

I am so excited I promise I will shut up eventually about this. 

Oh the last picture shows how close the front shed is to the front porch. Those lovely plants in front of the porch are mostly gone now as of last night. Appears that a deer or two decided they needed to maintain the land until things go through. . .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So happy for you DDFN!  hope it all works out for you! Prayers from here! 

It looks really nice!  good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , its such a beautiful place  My fingers and toes are crossed for 
you ray:ray:ray: If your talking about the Hostas plants , they are beautiful plants , but I think they are highly poisonous to goats and rabbits , Im not sure though. So it may be a good thing they are gone. 
Im so excited for you !! Take us furniture shopping with you and barn gear shopping , :leap: thats sooooooo much fun


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. We can use all the prayers we can get right now. I just don't want to end up having something odd kick us out of the closing. 

Trickyroo: I haven't been able to find anything on the Hostas being harmful to goats. I know they are to dogs but even fiasco farms doesn't have it listed on either list. I didn't see any deer's laying around so maybe they are fine. I am not a big fan of planting harmful plants and would actually love to change them out for a safer plant in the long run. On a side note I plan to have the cross fencing where the goats can not get to the house or parking area. 

I will include a picture below and see if anyone knows what it is. It is a beautiful bush next to the porch with nice flowers but I have no idea what it is. 

Oh I would love to take you guys shopping with us. I dream of having pavers in the barn but that will have to wait a good long while! The area is pretty fancy so I want to get it cleaned up and keep it nice looking but it will take some time. 

Oh and I had to include the welcome sign from the front porch. . . I am sure I will end up caving and posting house pictures soon but I am trying to hold out hoping not to jinx it.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

The flowers are pretty, I am not sure what they are though lol. I love hostas, I plan on digging mine all up and taking them with me! Is the acreage wooded?
I think you should cave and post pics of the house now


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The flower tree is a hybiscus "Rose of Sharon" I believe. 
I could have sworn I read somewhere hostas were poisonous to goats. 
I hope I'm wrong , I have them too and I do love them as a cover plant. 
They grow beautiful and there are do many varieties. 
Sorry if I caused any worry about the hostas


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love that welcome sign . It's so delicate and " country".
I so jealous but so very happy for you : D
Im enjoying reading your posts and feeling your excitement 
Enjoy the moment !!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Maggie said:


> The flowers are pretty, I am not sure what they are though lol. I love hostas, I plan on digging mine all up and taking them with me! Is the acreage wooded?
> I think you should cave and post pics of the house now


I think they are very beautiful flowers but I normally don't plant things that are harmful to animals. Oh yes the acreage is pretty wooded at the time being. I would love to clear some pastures for the horses but I know the goats will love it.
PS see below I am caving and posted pics on my blog page



Trickyroo said:


> I love that welcome sign . It's so delicate and " country".
> I so jealous but so very happy for you : D
> Im enjoying reading your posts and feeling your excitement
> Enjoy the moment !!


Thank you! I know I love that sign and really do hope they leave it when we close. They couple that owns it has a second home (older couple) so I am thinking they just may leave it. If not my cousin has promised to make me a nice wooden sign for it. Don't be jealous. I don't want to make people jealous. I have just wished for this to happen for so long and want to share it with other goat people. We have been renting the current farm for about 4 years, I think almost 5 years now. It has been interesting here but things are not very easy for taking care of the critters. Plus we have had a lot of farm help from other critters we have no control over here. I look forward to having a place with permanent structures again. All of this temporary structures/fencing and lack of a hay barn has been very trying over the last few years.

On the plants I still do not plan to have the goats on that side but worry if the dog decides to sample them. I am a worry wart at time.

Well I have some what done it... I am caving a little at a time. I have recently started a blog for the farm. It is just in the works and is going to be more informative later after we move but I did post some seek peek pictures there is you want to hope over and view them. Feeling less of a jinx with it being over there.

http://daydreamfarms.blogspot.com/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhh I love the house , the pictures are beautiful ! Does the upstairs wrap around completely ? It looks so airy and open , but cozy too 
The kitchen is adorable , so country , I love it  
Where do those doors lead to , is that the back where the hosta plants are ?
How close is the barn to your house ? Im trying to get a picture in my mind , lol
I can dream , cant I ? lolol Looks so nice , I can imagine your excitement !
When we thought we were going to move we went house shopping and it was so much fun  We both loved walking through beautiful barns , that was the best part , the house came second , lolol We thought the developers were going to buy our house and land , but that fell through  One day , we tell ourselves , one day


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im not sure if the flowering tree , Rose of Sharon , is poisonous . 
That I would definitely look into though , just to be sure 
Im the same way , I rather be a worry wart and be safe then not


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Maggie: Thank you!



Trickyroo said:


> Ohhh I love the house , the pictures are beautiful ! Does the upstairs wrap around completely ? It looks so airy and open , but cozy too
> The kitchen is adorable , so country , I love it
> Where do those doors lead to , is that the back where the hosta plants are ?
> How close is the barn to your house ? Im trying to get a picture in my mind , lol
> ...


Sorry it took so long for me to reply. Between family, paper work for this place and getting our new LGD pup we have been a bit busy. Thank you. I wished the up stairs wrapped around but it doesn't. There is that loft area above the main bedroom and then you have to go past the kitchen where you will see that tile room (suppose to be a dining room but pretty small). There is another small room with a bathroom and steps going up to another smaller loft area that has a sky light. I plan on letting that smaller upstairs room to be my sewing room. Talking about letting the dining room be a freezer chest and milker refrig room while letting the smaller down stairs room be a dining room since we don't have kids (well human kids).

Those door in the tile room go to the back corner of the back porch which is screened in. Kind of nice but home inspector guy joked saying you could tell a northern lived there!   He said you know us southern folk don't mind skeeters bites lol All I could think was hummm maybe I an not a southern then 

Well today we signed the inspection removal form so that is another step towards the next step. . . baby steps it seems. They have requested the appraisal now so fingers crossed again!

Thanks for putting up with me!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice place! I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tour  I love it ! I really like your plans too.
I was showing my husband your pictures , lolol Like I said its open and airy , but cozy too , its perfect IMO 
Congrats for more steps and a new puppy 
At least its all moving in the right direction, lol.
I love hearing all about it , its wonderful to hear such excitement !
Keep us posted


----------

